# أسئلة عن النصرانية



## M_ma2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا لدي أسئلة كثيرة عن النصرانية ممكن تجاوبوني عليها

إذا انتهت الدنيا هل يجب أن تكون هنالك آخرة أم لا ؟ 

لم لا تؤمنوا بالرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و الإسلام و الإسلام يؤمن بالنصرانية ( المسيحية) و بالنبي عيسى عليه السلام؟؟

أنتم تقولون (المسيحيه=المحبه والتسامح والنزاهه ) نعم صحيح فتاريخكم الدموي يشهد بذلك حيث عامة أوروبا (القرون الوسطى) +أميركا(إبادة الهنود الحمر) + أفريقيا(عصور الإستعمار) +غرب اسيا( الحروب الصليبية التي قتلت في القدس وحدها أكثر من ثمانين ألف مابين أطفال وشيوخ, نساء ورجال بشهادة المؤرخين الأوربيين أنفسهم و بمباركة من البابا) +جنوب اسيا(تذليل الهند من قِبل الدولة التي يفتخرون بأن الشمس لاتغيب عنها) +شرق اسيا(هيروشيما وناجازاكي وهاتين المدينتين وحدهما بيت من القصيدة +جنوب اوروبا (محاكم التفتيش في اسبانيا في القرن 8&9الهجري) +جنوب غرب أوروبا(الأضطهاد الذي تعض له اليهود في فرنسا و انجلترا)+ اوروبا (الحربين العالميتين وضحاياهم عد واغلط+ افريقيا(الصراع الدائر في جنوب السودان والمدعوم من كنائس أميركا+فلسطين هذه اللحظه والتي يجاهر المسيحيين وبكل فخر بأنهم لن يساوموا على أمن اسرائيل+ العراق +افغانستان+الصومال.....إلخ أين السلام أين المحبة والتسامح ؟؟؟؟ والله عندما قرأت هذه الجمله في مقالك بحثت عن السلام المسيحي المزعوم فلم أجد سوى دماءً تسيل باسم نبينا عيسى عليه السلام؟


هل الدين النصراني محّرف و ما هو الدليل على أن الدين غير محرّف ؟

لماذا كثر هذه الأيام أن نسمع عن شذوذ بعض القساوسة أو اغتصاب أحد القساوسة لامرأة أو لطفل هل يدّل ذلك على أن الدين يضرب بعرض الحائط أم الذي يريد ان يمارس الشذوذ و الأغتصاب يجب عليه أن يكون قسيس أو راهب؟

مالذي يمنعكم من دخول الإسلام هل لم تقتنعوا به أم لم تتعرفوا عليه أكثر ؟؟

لقد قرأت بعض البشارات لكن لم أفهم منها شئ أبداً أحسست كأنها كلام فاضي لماذا؟


- ما هي صكوك الغفران ؟؟

4- لماذا قال يسوع " قد أكمل" قبل أن يسلم الروح و مع ذلك أرسل لكم شاول (بولس) يكمل دينكم ؟؟


----------



## Twin (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*لست أعلم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*لست أعلم ماذا أفعل*

*أجيبك أم أبكي عليك*
*فأنت تنظر تحت رجليك*
*ولا أستطيع أن أجيب شخص لا يملك شيئاً ........*
*سوي ما قلته انت*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> إذا انتهت الدنيا هل يجب أن تكون هنالك آخرة أم لا ؟


 
بعد انتهاء الدنيا و حكم الدينونة في حياة ابدية للمخلصين بدم المسيح



> لم لا تؤمنوا بالرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و الإسلام و الإسلام يؤمن بالنصرانية ( المسيحية) و بالنبي عيسى عليه السلام؟؟


 
لاسباب كثيرة, منها ان السيد المسيح اتمم كل شئ و لا حاجة لنبي بشريعة جديدة بعده
ثانية محمد ينفي الوهية المسيح لذلك نعتبره هو و قرأنه المؤلف من صنع الشيطان, هذا ان لم يكن هو الشيطان نفسه





> أنتم تقولون (المسيحيه=المحبه والتسامح والنزاهه ) نعم صحيح فتاريخكم الدموي يشهد بذلك حيث عامة أوروبا (القرون الوسطى) +أميركا(إبادة الهنود الحمر) + أفريقيا(عصور الإستعمار) +غرب اسيا( الحروب الصليبية التي قتلت في القدس وحدها أكثر من ثمانين ألف مابين أطفال وشيوخ, نساء ورجال بشهادة المؤرخين الأوربيين أنفسهم و بمباركة من البابا) +جنوب اسيا(تذليل الهند من قِبل الدولة التي يفتخرون بأن الشمس لاتغيب عنها) +شرق اسيا(هيروشيما وناجازاكي وهاتين المدينتين وحدهما بيت من القصيدة +جنوب اوروبا (محاكم التفتيش في اسبانيا في القرن 8&9الهجري) +جنوب غرب أوروبا(الأضطهاد الذي تعض له اليهود في فرنسا و انجلترا)+ اوروبا (الحربين العالميتين وضحاياهم عد واغلط+ افريقيا(الصراع الدائر في جنوب السودان والمدعوم من كنائس أميركا+فلسطين هذه اللحظه والتي يجاهر المسيحيين وبكل فخر بأنهم لن يساوموا على أمن اسرائيل+ العراق +افغانستان+الصومال.....إلخ أين السلام أين المحبة والتسامح ؟؟؟؟ والله عندما قرأت هذه الجمله في مقالك بحثت عن السلام المسيحي المزعوم فلم أجد سوى دماءً تسيل باسم نبينا عيسى عليه السلام؟


 
ما دخل كل هذا بتعاليم المسيح و الكتاب المقدس؟ هل امر السيد المسيح بالقتل او شئ مما حصل؟ بالطبع لا
اذا ما دخل افعال ناس بمشيئة الله و عهده؟




> هل الدين النصراني محّرف و ما هو الدليل على أن الدين غير محرّف ؟


 
لان الكتاب المقدس هو نفسه نفسه على مر عصور و هذا بشهادة الحفريات و المخطوطات الاثرية
و الهنا اله قوي تعهد بحفظ كلمته
فهو ليس اله ضعيف يترك البشر يغرون كلمته الالهية




> لماذا كثر هذه الأيام أن نسمع عن شذوذ بعض القساوسة أو اغتصاب أحد القساوسة لامرأة أو لطفل هل يدّل ذلك على أن الدين يضرب بعرض الحائط أم الذي يريد ان يمارس الشذوذ و الأغتصاب يجب عليه أن يكون قسيس أو راهب؟


 
سمعت فين؟ صدقني انا عايش في اوربا, و بأسمع عن شذوذ الشيوخ اكثر من ما اسمع عن اي شئ اخر



> مالذي يمنعكم من دخول الإسلام هل لم تقتنعوا به أم لم تتعرفوا عليه أكثر ؟؟


 
لانه لا داعي لاي ديانة اخرى بعد كفارة المسيح
كما اننا نؤمن ان الاسلام هو من صنع الشيطان



> لقد قرأت بعض البشارات لكن لم أفهم منها شئ أبداً أحسست كأنها كلام فاضي لماذا؟


 
لانك انسان فاضي جاي لتسأل اسئلة غبية لا تفهم الحق



> - ما هي صكوك الغفران ؟؟


 
ما اعرفها, عمري ما حصلت على هيك صك من خلال عملي... يمكن صك معفي من الضريبة؟



> 4- لماذا قال يسوع " قد أكمل" قبل أن يسلم الروح و مع ذلك أرسل لكم شاول (بولس) يكمل دينكم ؟؟


 
بولس لم يكمل المسيحية, المسيح اكمل كل شئ و اما بولس فهو رسول نقل ما اكمله المسيح لباقي الامم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## M_ma2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً لك على الرد لكن 



> بعد انتهاء الدنيا و حكم الدينونة في حياة ابدية للمخلصين بدم المسيح


 
طيب هل المخطئ في الدنيا لا يعاقب مثلاً أنا سرقت و نهبت و قتلت الناس و فعلت جميع الأشياء السيئة هل هذا شئ عادي أي أني لا أعاقب عليه أبداً

طيب أصحاب الديانات الأخرى هل سيظلوا مدفونين في التراب للأبد



> لاسباب كثيرة, منها ان السيد المسيح اتمم كل شئ و لا حاجة لنبي بشريعة جديدة بعده
> ثانية محمد ينفي الوهية المسيح لذلك نعتبره هو و قرأنه المؤلف من صنع الشيطان, هذا ان لم يكن هو الشيطان نفسه


 
طيب كيف اعبد ثلاثة آلهة في وقت واحد يجب أن يخصص وقت لكل آلهة بصراحة ما ينفع يمكن الآلهة الآخر يزعل أو تسير حرب بين الآلهة يمكن واحد يعلو على الثاني أو آلهة تغلب آلهة أو تصير حرب بينهم 

أرجو جواب عقلي

ثانياُ محمد رسول من الله أمّي لا يستطيع أن يقرأ أو يكتب لماذا لأن الله تعالى و هو العالم بأنه لو كان يقرأ و يكتب لقالت اليهود و النصارى هذا الرجل قرأ من ديننا و أخذ الدين مننا لكن الذي حصل العكس كان أمياً لم يقرأ أو يكتب فكان دين جديد خالص 

ثانياً هنالك أدلة كثيرة على أنه نبي و إذا فتحت كتب التاريخ لتبحث عن سيرته لوجدت الكثير و عندما حاولت أن افتح سيرة عيسى عليه السلام ما وجدت سيرته مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

أرجوك هذه مناقشة بيننا و لا تظن غير ذلك

إذا ذهبت مثلاً للعبادات لوجدت أن هذه العبادة لحكمة معينة فالمسلمون لا يأكلون الطعام في رمضان من الفجر إلى المغرب لماذا لحكمة عظيمة و هي أن تحس بشعور الفقير المسكين الذي لا يستطيع أن يحصل على لقمة عيشه ثم إذا انتهيت من هذا الشهر تدفع الصدقة و هي لتدعم هذه الفقير 

هل يوجد ذلك في المسيحية ؟؟

مثال آخر لو رأيت صلاة المسلم من صف واحد و خشوع واحد و صلاة خلف أمام واحد لرأيت كثير من هذه الحكم في الصلاة

أنا عندما أرى النصراني يصلي أقول في نفسي ما أسرع هذه الصلاة لا تأخذ و لا ثانية حتى أنك لا تشعر بطعم الصلاة و لاتشعر بأنك تتقرب إلى آلهك

عندما شاهدت صوم المسيحي أظن لو فطر كان عادي جداً فقط لا يستطيع أكل اللحم مالحكمة من ذلك أستطيع في أي وقت أن لا آكل اللحم



> لان الكتاب المقدس هو نفسه نفسه على مر عصور و هذا بشهادة الحفريات و المخطوطات الاثرية
> و الهنا اله قوي تعهد بحفظ كلمته
> فهو ليس اله ضعيف يترك البشر يغرون كلمته الالهية


 
عندما قرأت الدين اليهودي قاللوا أنهم هم الذين حرفوا دين النصارى ( نسيت اسم الكتاب) لكن قاللوا أننا حرفنّا دين النصارى



> لانه لا داعي لاي ديانة اخرى بعد كفارة المسيح
> كما اننا نؤمن ان الاسلام هو من صنع الشيطان


 
كيف تظنون أن الإسلام من صنع الشيطان لماذا أنتم تعتمدون على الظن أكثر من العقلانية أين الدليل على أن الشيطان هو الذي صنعه دليل واحد فقط يثبت أن الدين من الشيطان

*حررمن قبل My Rock*
*لانه باقي الرد نسخ و لصق*


----------



## M_ma2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً لك على المناقشة الجميلة و حسن الحوار و أرجو أن يتكلل الحوار بالنجاح لكلا الطرفين


----------



## M_ma2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

رُؤْيَا يُوحَنَّا اللاَّهُوتِيِّ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِي وَالْعِشْرُونَ

18لأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالَ نُبُوَّةِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَزِيدُ عَلَى هَذَا يَزِيدُ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ الضَّرَبَاتِ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ. 19وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْذِفُ مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ هَذِهِ النُّبُوَّةِ يَحْذِفُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَمِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، وَمِنَ الْمَكْتُوبِ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ.


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> طيب هل المخطئ في الدنيا لا يعاقب مثلاً أنا سرقت و نهبت و قتلت الناس و فعلت جميع الأشياء السيئة هل هذا شئ عادي أي أني لا أعاقب عليه أبداً


 
هل قلت انا المخطئ لن يعاقب؟
الانسان الخاطئ التائب الي امن بالمسيح وكفارته سيكون مبرر بفداء المسيح اما البقية فكل يعاقب بحسب الشريعة



> طيب أصحاب الديانات الأخرى هل سيظلوا مدفونين في التراب للأبد


 
لا, سيدانون و يعاقبون



> طيب كيف اعبد ثلاثة آلهة في وقت واحد يجب أن يخصص وقت لكل آلهة بصراحة ما ينفع يمكن الآلهة الآخر يزعل أو تسير حرب بين الآلهة يمكن واحد يعلو على الثاني أو آلهة تغلب آلهة أو تصير حرب بينهم


 
من قال لك اعبد ثلاث اله؟
حاشا لله, هناك اله واحد و الكتاب المقدس يشهد بذلك بعهديه





> ثانياُ محمد رسول من الله أمّي لا يستطيع أن يقرأ أو يكتب لماذا لأن الله تعالى و هو العالم بأنه لو كان يقرأ و يكتب لقالت اليهود و النصارى هذا الرجل قرأ من ديننا و أخذ الدين مننا لكن الذي حصل العكس كان أمياً لم يقرأ أو يكتب فكان دين جديد خالص


 
حتى لو قلنا انها لا يقرأ او يكتب, لكن هل او اصم لكي لا يسمع؟ :smil12: 



> ثانياً هنالك أدلة كثيرة على أنه نبي و إذا فتحت كتب التاريخ لتبحث عن سيرته لوجدت الكثير و عندما حاولت أن افتح سيرة عيسى عليه السلام ما وجدت سيرته مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


 
اي دلائل تاريخية تتحدث عن نبوة محمد؟ هل ذكرت احداهم؟




> إذا ذهبت مثلاً للعبادات لوجدت أن هذه العبادة لحكمة معينة فالمسلمون لا يأكلون الطعام في رمضان من الفجر إلى المغرب لماذا لحكمة عظيمة و هي أن تحس بشعور الفقير المسكين الذي لا يستطيع أن يحصل على لقمة عيشه ثم إذا انتهيت من هذا الشهر تدفع الصدقة و هي لتدعم هذه الفقير


 
طيب و الفقير؟ يصوم ليه؟
يعني الصيام للاغنياء بس؟ :t33: 





> أنا عندما أرى النصراني يصلي أقول في نفسي ما أسرع هذه الصلاة لا تأخذ و لا ثانية حتى أنك لا تشعر بطعم الصلاة و لاتشعر بأنك تتقرب إلى آلهك


 
صلاة المسيحي لا تأخذ ثاني؟ عايش فين يا اخي؟
معلوماتك مغلوطة
انا واحد من الناس اقظي تقريب الساعة في الصلاة الواحدة!



> عندما شاهدت صوم المسيحي أظن لو فطر كان عادي جداً فقط لا يستطيع أكل اللحم مالحكمة من ذلك أستطيع في أي وقت أن لا آكل اللحم


 
ماهو صوم المسيحي؟ :a82: 





> عندما قرأت الدين اليهودي قاللوا أنهم هم الذين حرفوا دين النصارى ( نسيت اسم الكتاب) لكن قاللوا أننا حرفنّا دين النصارى


 
نكتة جميلة, لكن ليس مكانها او وقتها هنا
اي كتاب هذا؟ 





> كيف تظنون أن الإسلام من صنع الشيطان لماذا أنتم تعتمدون على الظن أكثر من العقلانية أين الدليل على أن الشيطان هو الذي صنعه دليل واحد فقط يثبت أن الدين من الشيطان


 
لانه رفض الوهية المسيح 


و يا ريت ما تنسخلي من مواقع اخرى
خليك انسان عاقل و فكر بعقلك و بلاش تكون مغيب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## M_ma2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا لم أنسخ إلا كلامكم لأني هذا اللي قرأته


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> أنا لم أنسخ إلا كلامكم لأني هذا اللي قرأته


 
الم تنسخ من موقع اخر سميته بالنصراني؟


----------



## M_ma2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

> هل قلت انا المخطئ لن يعاقب؟
> الانسان الخاطئ التائب الي امن بالمسيح وكفارته سيكون مبرر بفداء المسيح اما البقية فكل يعاقب بحسب الشريعة



أن تقول أن الله رحيم جداً لا يمكن أن يعاقب أحد؟؟ و كيف رح يكون العقاب؟؟



> طيب و الفقير؟ يصوم ليه؟
> يعني الصيام للاغنياء بس؟



الفقراء ليسوا سواسية كما أن الأغنياء ليسوا سواسية  إذا كنت فقيراً و صومت فأنك تحس بالأفقر منك و هكذا 



> من قال لك اعبد ثلاث اله؟
> حاشا لله, هناك اله واحد و الكتاب المقدس يشهد بذلك بعهديه


طيب الله و عيسى ابن مريم هل هم واحد



> حتى لو قلنا انها لا يقرأ او يكتب, لكن هل او اصم لكي لا يسمع؟



كيف يسمع بدين و جاء بدين مختلف عنه اسمه الإسلام  ما معنى السلم
جاء بفرائض مختلفة عن النصراينة و اليهودية
جاء بدين حق وقف له ملوك كسرى و قيصر لكن أمر الله انتصر المسلمون على ملوك الروم و الفرس
جاء بدين حق ظاهر قرآنه شئ واضح تستطيع فهمه
جاء بدين تستطيع حق تستطيع أن تعرف الحلال و الحرام
جاء بدين عدل سهل يسير 



> لانه رفض الوهية المسيح



إذا رفض الوهية المسيح يعني كم آلاه عندكم 3 أو 2 

لا تحاول أن تتلاعب معي أعطيني شئ موثوق أستطيع أن أحكم هل هذا الدين صحيح أم غلط


----------



## M_ma2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا أنجليكم و لا عشان مو عاجبك كلام الأنجيل اللي قريته


----------



## وليد ديدات (25 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> لانه رفض الوهية المسيح
> 
> 
> سلام و نعمة




وهل دين اليهود دين شيطان لإنه لم يعترف بإلوهية المسيح:

إن قلت دين اليهود دين شيطان .... إذن كفرت 
لإن المسيح ما جاء لينقض الناموس بل ليكمل ..
ولو قلت إنه ليس بدين شيطان ..... إذن فأنت تتهم الاسلام بالباطل دون دليل ​


----------



## bdee (26 أكتوبر 2006)

يقول السيد ماى روك
ما دخل كل هذا بتعاليم المسيح و الكتاب المقدس؟ هل امر السيد المسيح بالقتل او شئ مما حصل؟ بالطبع لا
اذا ما دخل افعال ناس بمشيئة الله و عهده؟

 نعم امر المسيح يا سيد ماى روك 

وهذا طبقآ لما وردة في لوقا ( 19 - 27 ) 

يقول السيد المسيح (( اما أعدائي الذين لم يريدوا أن أملك عليهم فأتو بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي ))

وهذا تناقض مع محبة الاعداء التي أمر بها 

وشكرآ


----------



## M_ma2005 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

هل أنت تشكك فقط في النصرانية أم ماذا ؟؟

شكراً لك دليل على أن كلام ماي روك خاطئ أين ذهبت ماي روك تعال شوف مصيبتك

ها قال الكلام و لا ما قال؟؟؟

أنا انتظر الرد


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2006)

وليد ديدات;111369 قال:
			
		

> وهل دين اليهود دين شيطان لإنه لم يعترف بإلوهية المسيح:​
> إن قلت دين اليهود دين شيطان .... إذن كفرت
> لإن المسيح ما جاء لينقض الناموس بل ليكمل ..​
> ولو قلت إنه ليس بدين شيطان ..... إذن فأنت تتهم الاسلام بالباطل دون دليل ​


 
العهد القديم لم ينقض لاهوت المسيح بل ايده و اكده لانه نفس الاله و نفس الخالق
اليهود هم الذين رفضوا الوهية المسيح لا الكتاب المقدس
حاول تفصل بين الاثنين


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> يقول السيد ماى روك
> ما دخل كل هذا بتعاليم المسيح و الكتاب المقدس؟ هل امر السيد المسيح بالقتل او شئ مما حصل؟ بالطبع لا
> اذا ما دخل افعال ناس بمشيئة الله و عهده؟
> 
> ...


 
اولا انصحك ان تقرأ السطور (الاعداد) الي قبلها و بعدها لتفهم!

Luk 19:12  فَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكاً وَيَرْجِعَ. 
Luk 19:13  فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ. 
Luk 19:14  *وَأَمَّا أَهْلُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَكَانُوا يُبْغِضُونَهُ فَأَرْسَلُوا وَرَاءَهُ سَفَارَةً قَائِلِينَ: لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْنَا.* 
Luk 19:15  *وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ بَعْدَمَا أَخَذَ الْمُلْكَ* أَمَرَ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْفِضَّةَ لِيَعْرِفَ بِمَا تَاجَرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ. 
Luk 19:16  فَجَاءَ الأَوَّلُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ رَبِحَ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
Luk 19:17  فَقَالَ لَهُ: *نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَلْيَكُنْ لَكَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى عَشْرِ مُدُنٍ.* 
Luk 19:18  ثُمَّ جَاءَ الثَّانِي قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ عَمِلَ خَمْسَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
Luk 19:19  فَقَالَ لِهَذَا أَيْضاً: وَكُنْ أَنْتَ عَلَى خَمْسِ مُدُنٍ. 
Luk 19:20  ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ هُوَذَا مَنَاكَ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدِي مَوْضُوعاً فِي مِنْدِيلٍ 
Luk 19:21  لأَنِّي كُنْتُ أَخَافُ مِنْكَ إِذْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ تَأْخُذُ مَا لَمْ تَضَعْ وَتَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ تَزْرَعْ. 
Luk 19:22  فَقَالَ لَهُ: *مِنْ فَمِكَ أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ. عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ آخُذُ مَا لَمْ أَضَعْ وَأَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ أَزْرَعْ* 
Luk 19:23  فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَضَعْ فِضَّتِي عَلَى مَائِدَةِ الصَّيَارِفَةِ فَكُنْتُ مَتَى جِئْتُ أَسْتَوْفِيهَا مَعَ رِباً؟ 
Luk 19:24  ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ. 
Luk 19:25  فَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ عِنْدَهُ عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
Luk 19:26  *لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 
*Luk 19:27  *أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي*».

لتفهم كلام المسيح, وجب عليك القرأءة المركزة لا القراءة السطحية لسطر واحد, فلا تستطيع ان تخرج بخلاص لمقالة بقراءة سطر واحد منها! فكيف و انت تقرأ كلام السيد المسيح المنسب للمثل الموجود في النص الكريم اعلاه

السيد المسيح شبه نفسه بالرجل الذي اتي ليملك و كما وضح انه رفض من بعض الناس
هؤلاء الناس الي رفضوا ملكه, في مجيئه الثاني امر بذبحهم
وهو بمعنى الدينونة (يوم القيامة) في رجوع المسيح الثاني
فالاشخاص الذين لم يقبلوه في حياتهم سيكون مصيرهم العذاب (جهنم) لانهم كلهم اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله و الله عادل و يعاقب الخاطئ على الخطيئة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## M_ma2005 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب لم لا تجاوب على بقية الأسئلة و هل أستطيع أن اكتب مثلك بعض الأدلة أريد أن استفسر عنها


----------



## bdee (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السيد ماى روك المحترم

 1 - يقول السيد المسيح (( فأتوا بهم إلى هنا )) وليس فيه أي  اشارة ليوم القيامة 

 2 - المثل انتهى عند الفقرة 26 من نفس الاصحاح ثم وإن كان هذا مثل أليس هو مثلاً قاسياً يتناقض مع محبة الأعداء التي أمر بها المسيح 

ومشكور جدآ عل الرد


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> طيب لم لا تجاوب على بقية الأسئلة و هل أستطيع أن اكتب مثلك بعض الأدلة أريد أن استفسر عنها


 
اولا علشان تفهم و افهمك بمشي معاك حبة حبة
فاذا خلاص سؤالك انتهى من هذه الناحية فاطرح سؤالك الاخر لاني لا ارى اي اسئلة اخرى غير تلك التي اجبت عليها


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> السيد ماى روك المحترم
> 
> 1 - يقول السيد المسيح (( فأتوا بهم إلى هنا )) وليس فيه أي اشارة ليوم القيامة
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيز
شرحتلك و فسرتلك النص بربطه بالمثل الذي طرحه السيد المسيح
فحاول تركز معي في الكلام
انا لم اقل ان العدد 26 هو من ضمن المثل
انا قلت في ردي ان المسيح شبه نفسه بالمثل و مثل ايضا عودته الثاني ليدين الناس التي اعطاها الوزنة و هنا اتيتك بمعنى النهاية و يوم الدينونة التي سيدين فيها المسيح هؤلاء الذين لم يجعلوه ملكا على حياتهم
اتمنى انك تقرأ ردودي لتفهم لا لتنقض و بس...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## M_ma2005 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب سلامات ما تشوف شر

أنا علمت أنك مريض و عشان كده حبيت أني اطمأن عليك

ممكن تجاوبني على هذه الآية 

رُؤْيَا يُوحَنَّا اللاَّهُوتِيِّ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِي عَشَرَ 


3وَظَهَرَتْ آيَةٌ أُخْرَى فِي السَّمَاءِ: هُوَذَا تِنِّينٌ عَظِيمٌ أَحْمَرُ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ وَعَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِ سَبْعَةُ تِيجَانٍ. 4وَذَنَبُهُ يَجُرُّ ثُلْثَ نُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ فَطَرَحَهَا إِلَى الأَرْضِ. وَالتِّنِّينُ وَقَفَ أَمَامَ الْمَرْأَةِ الْعَتِيدَةِ أَنْ تَلِدَ حَتَّى يَبْتَلِعَ وَلَدَهَا مَتَى وَلَدَتْ.

هل هذه كلمة الله في كتابه المقدس ؟ أم أساطير إغريقية ؟؟
ثم كيف يكون له سبعة رؤوس و عشرة قرون فقط و ليس أربعة عشر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> طيب سلامات ما تشوف شر
> 
> أنا علمت أنك مريض و عشان كده حبيت أني اطمأن عليك
> 
> ...


 
حبة حبة يا عزيزي, بلاش الهمجية هذه

تفسير النص الكريم هو كالتالي:
إنه منذ خلقة الإنسان ولا يكف إبليس "*التنين*" عن حسده له. هذا التنين العظيم *"أحمر" *وكما يقول *الأسقف فيكتورينوس* إن هذا اللون بسبب عمله، لأنه "كان قتَّالاً للناس من البدء" (يو 8: 44)، فهو لا يكف عن التخريب والتدمير بين البشرية محاولاً إهلاك أولاد الله. وله سبعة رؤوس، أي دائم التفكير في هذا القتال. وله عشرة قرون، أي يستخدم كل شدة قوته وسلطانه الممتد على الأرض لإفساد الإيمان. وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان، إذ ينصب نفسه ملكًا في قلوب الأشرار مسيطرًا على أفكارهم ونيَّاتهم وحواسهم وتصرفاتهم ...
ويرى *الأسقف فيكتورينوس *أنه عندما يأتي ضد المسيح في أواخر الأزمنة سيخدع 10 ملوك (10 قرون) يستخدمهم في تحطيم الإيمان.​


----------



## M_ma2005 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

أوكي 

أنا أعطيتك الأسئلة مرة وحدة عشان تأخذ راحتك طيب رح أعطيك سؤال سؤال

فسر هذا داود مجرم مع أنه في ديننا نبي عليه السلام بعث من الله لكن أنتم فلتم هذا الكلام
سادية داود


سِفْرُ صَمُوئِيلَ الثَّانِي 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ


12وَأَمَرَ دَاوُدُ الْغِلْمَانَ فَقَتَلُوهُمَا، وَقَطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا وَأَرْجُلَهُمَا وَعَلَّقُوهُمَا عَلَى الْبِرْكَةِ فِي حَبْرُونَ. وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ إِيشْبُوشَثَ فَأَخَذُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي قَبْرِ أَبْنَيْرَ فِي حَبْرُونَ


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> أوكي
> 
> أنا أعطيتك الأسئلة مرة وحدة عشان تأخذ راحتك طيب رح أعطيك سؤال سؤال
> 
> ...


 
لا يا عزيزي, خلي سؤال بسؤال و بلاش نسخ الاسئلة كلها مرة وحدة

بعدين انت بتسأل للسؤال فقط ولا ايه؟ اذ لا تعلق حتى على الاجابة بل مباشرة تذهب الى سؤال اخر؟

هذه طريقة عقيمة في الفهم

ارجوا ان لا تتكرر و الا سأغلق الموضوع لعدم جدواه

فانا اجييبك لاني اعتقد انك تبحث عن الحق لا لمجرد السؤال العقيم!

و لنأتي الى سؤالك:

انصحك بقرأة الاصحاح كله لتفهم

2Sa 4:1  وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ ابْنُ شَاوُلَ أَنَّ أَبْنَيْرَ قَدْ مَاتَ فِي حَبْرُونَ ارْتَخَتْ يَدَاهُ، وَارْتَاعَ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
2Sa 4:2  وَكَانَ لاِبْنِ شَاوُلَ رَجُلاَنِ رَئِيسَا غُزَاةٍ، اسْمُ الْوَاحِدِ بَعْنَةُ وَاسْمُ الآخَرِ رَكَابُ، ابْنَا رِمُّونَ الْبَئِيرُوتِيِّ مِنْ بَنِي بِنْيَامِينَ (لأَنَّ بَئِيرُوتَ حُسِبَتْ لِبِنْيَامِينَ. 
2Sa 4:3  وَهَرَبَ الْبَئِيرُوتِيُّونَ إِلَى جَتَّايِمَ وَتَغَرَّبُوا هُنَاكَ إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ). 
2Sa 4:4  وَكَانَ لِيُونَاثَانَ بْنِ شَاوُلَ ابْنٌ مَضْرُوبُ الرِّجْلَيْنِ، كَانَ ابْنَ خَمْسِ سِنِينٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ خَبَرِ شَاوُلَ وَيُونَاثَانَ مِنْ يَزْرَعِيلَ، فَحَمَلَتْهُ مُرَبِّيَتُهُ وَهَرَبَتْ. وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ مُسْرِعَةً لِتَهْرُبَ وَقَعَ وَصَارَ أَعْرَجَ. وَاسْمُهُ مَفِيبُوشَثُ. 
2Sa 4:5  وَسَارَ ابْنَا رِمُّونَ الْبَئِيرُوتِيِّ، رَكَابُ وَبَعْنَةُ، وَدَخَلاَ عِنْدَ حَرِّ النَّهَارِ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيشْبُوشَثَ وَهُوَ نَائِمٌ نَوْمَةَ الظَّهِيرَةِ. 
2Sa 4:6  فَدَخَلاَ إِلَى وَسَطِ الْبَيْتِ لِيَأْخُذَا حِنْطَةً، وَضَرَبَاهُ فِي بَطْنِهِ. ثُمَّ أَفْلَتَ رَكَابُ وَبَعْنَةُ أَخُوهُ. 
2Sa 4:7  فَعِنْدَ دُخُولِهِمَا الْبَيْتَ كَانَ هُوَ مُضْطَجِعاً عَلَى سَرِيرِهِ فِي مِخْدَعِ نَوْمِهِ فَضَرَبَاهُ وَقَتَلاَهُ وَقَطَعَا رَأْسَهُ، وَأَخَذَا رَأْسَهُ وَسَارَا فِي طَرِيقِ الْعَرَبَةِ اللَّيْلَ كُلَّهُ. 
2Sa 4:8  وَأَتَيَا بِرَأْسِ إِيشْبُوشَثَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ إِلَى حَبْرُونَ، وَقَالاَ لِلْمَلِكِ: «هُوَذَا رَأْسُ إِيشْبُوشَثَ بْنِ شَاوُلَ عَدُوِّكَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَطْلُبُ نَفْسَكَ. وَقَدْ أَعْطَى الرَّبُّ لِسَيِّدِي الْمَلِكِ انْتِقَاماً فِي هَذَا الْيَوْمِ مِنْ شَاوُلَ وَمِنْ نَسْلِهِ». 
2Sa 4:9  فَأَجَابَ دَاوُدُ رَكَابَ وَبَعْنَةَ أَخَاهُ، ابْنَيْ رِمُّونَ الْبَئِيرُوتِيِّ: «حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي فَدَى نَفْسِي مِنْ كُلِّ ضِيقٍ 
2Sa 4:10  إِنَّ الَّذِي أَخْبَرَنِي قَائِلاً: هُوَذَا قَدْ مَاتَ شَاوُلُ وَكَانَ فِي عَيْنَيْ نَفْسِهِ كَمُبَشِّرٍ قَبَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَقَتَلْتُهُ فِي صِقْلَغَ. ذَلِكَ أَعْطَيْتُهُ بِشَارَةً. 
2Sa 4:11  فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ إِذَا كَانَ رَجُلاَنِ بَاغِيَانِ يَقْتُلاَنِ رَجُلاً صِدِّيقاً فِي بَيْتِهِ عَلَى سَرِيرِهِ! فَالآنَ أَمَا أَطْلُبُ دَمَهُ مِنْ أَيْدِيكُمَا وَأَنْزِعُكُمَا مِنَ الأَرْضِ؟» 
2Sa 4:12  وَأَمَرَ دَاوُدُ الْغِلْمَانَ فَقَتَلُوهُمَا، وَقَطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا وَأَرْجُلَهُمَا وَعَلَّقُوهُمَا عَلَى الْبِرْكَةِ فِي حَبْرُونَ. وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ إِيشْبُوشَثَ فَأَخَذُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي قَبْرِ أَبْنَيْرَ فِي حَبْرُونَ. 

داود اصدر الحكم بحق اثنين قاتلين و منفذي الحكم نفذوا الباقي 
فأين اجرامية داود؟ ولا حضرتك لا تعرف معنى كلمة مجرم؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## M_ma2005 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اها انا فهمت السؤال اللي من قبل عشان كده ما رديت أنا فهمته شئ تاني بصراحة

فَقَتَلُوهُمَا، وَقَطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا وَأَرْجُلَهُمَا وَعَلَّقُوهُمَا عَلَى الْبِرْكَةِ فِي حَبْرُونَ. وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ إِيشْبُوشَثَ فَأَخَذُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي قَبْرِ أَبْنَيْرَ فِي حَبْرُونَ. 


طيب ليه ما قال اقتلوهم لما يفعل كل هذا بهم يقطع الأيدي و الآرجل و اعلقهم على البركة و آخذ رأس الآخر و ادفنه أين الجسم يذهب ممكن تفسر أكثر


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> اها انا فهمت السؤال اللي من قبل عشان كده ما رديت أنا فهمته شئ تاني بصراحة


سعيد انك تصححت عندك الفكرة, بس على الاقل رد و قول ان الفكرة عندك تصححت... 





> فَقَتَلُوهُمَا، وَقَطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا وَأَرْجُلَهُمَا وَعَلَّقُوهُمَا عَلَى الْبِرْكَةِ فِي حَبْرُونَ. وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ إِيشْبُوشَثَ فَأَخَذُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي قَبْرِ أَبْنَيْرَ فِي حَبْرُونَ.
> 
> 
> طيب ليه ما قال اقتلوهم لما يفعل كل هذا بهم يقطع الأيدي و الآرجل و اعلقهم على البركة و آخذ رأس الآخر و ادفنه أين الجسم يذهب ممكن تفسر أكثر


 
وضع الأيدى والأرجل على بركة حبرون أن داود رفض عمل الخائنان وأ نه لا يملك بالخيانة وبركة حبرون كان يأتى إليها الناس للإستقاء​. فالكل شاهد هذا المنظر. فقطع الايادي و الارجل كان بعد قتلهم و تعليقهم في هذا المكان الذي يأتي اليها الناس لكي يروا ان داود لا يحكم بالخيانية ابدا

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ماجنيتو (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نداء الي الاخ الزعيم لو سمحت انا بدعوك للا سلام وشهادة ان لا الة الا اللة وان محمد عبدة ورسولة وعيسي علية السلام عبد اللة ورسولة فهذا نداء اليك وبالطبع لك مطلق الحرية ولكن يجب عليك ان تعلم ان بهذة الدعوة زالت عنك المبررات وربنا يهديك ويهدي جميع النصاري وشكرا علي زوقك


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ماجنيتو قال:


> نداء الي الاخ الزعيم لو سمحت انا بدعوك للا سلام وشهادة ان لا الة الا اللة وان محمد عبدة ورسولة وعيسي علية السلام عبد اللة ورسولة فهذا نداء اليك وبالطبع لك مطلق الحرية ولكن يجب عليك ان تعلم ان بهذة الدعوة زالت عنك المبررات وربنا يهديك ويهدي جميع النصاري وشكرا علي زوقك


 
*شكلك ما قريت قصة لقائي بالمسيح* My Rock شهادة


----------



## M_ma2005 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله 

كنت صابئياً ثم ذهبت للإسلام طيب لماذا لم تستمر ربما لم تتعرف على الإسلام أكثر 

خلاص أنا عندي الآف الحجج على بطلان المسيحية و أنت حاول ترد


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> سبحان الله
> 
> كنت صابئياً ثم ذهبت للإسلام طيب لماذا لم تستمر ربما لم تتعرف على الإسلام أكثر
> 
> خلاص أنا عندي الآف الحجج على بطلان المسيحية و أنت حاول ترد


 
قصدك الاف الشبهات الكاذبة الي بنرد عليه يوم بعد يوم.... و لا تنسى انك لست سوى ناسخ و لاصق لكن ما جئت به و ما ستأتي به :smil12:


----------



## M_ma2005 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب أعطني موقع أستطيع أن اقرء الكتاب المقدس حقك و اسألك فيه


----------



## M_ma2005 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا قريت من الكتب حقتكم إذا ما تبغاني اقرء قول


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الكتاب المقدس موجود على موقعنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php


----------



## M_ma2005 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً رد على هذا إن استطعت








معروف هو الرب قضاء أمضى. الشرير يعلق بعمل يديه.." (مزامير9 / 16)

وإذا كان على إنسان خطية حقها الموت فقتل وعلقته على خشبة, فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم.لأن المعلّق ملعون من الله..." 
تثنية (21 / 22, 23)

ها أنت أعطيتني المفتاح و أنا بحثت ووجدت هذا جهدي أولاً و أخيراً أنا حسيت أن الكتاب المقدس لازم يكون فيه أخطاء 
رد و أنا أشوف الرد كيف


----------



## M_ma2005 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

لو تمهلني كمان أيام رح أطلع أكثر من غلط واحد و أنا أتحداك في هذه المسألة أنا لي سنتين كنت اقرء كتابكم يعني أنا لست هاوي معاك أنا كان عندي مسودة مكونة من 100 صفحة جمعتها بجهدي الخاص كان الكلام في الأصحاح يناقض الكلام آخر و كنت أدون كل التناقضات لو حبيت أنشرها عن طريق الورد أرسلها لك عادي 

لأني لم أجد أعظم من الإسلام روحاً و خلقاً أنت يمكن ما كنت مؤمن بالله حق إيمانه و ترى نور الهداية موجود و كان بيدك بس أنت حبيت أن تسلك أي طريق خاطئ فقط لأن الإسلام دين فوق مستواك الدنيوي البهيمي فقط

لو رأيت الإسلام من منظور آخر لوجدته أعظم دين على وجه الأرض لديّ معجزات عظيمة ذكرها الله عز و جل في كتابه أو ذكره رسول الإسلام محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم منها حدثت و منها سوف تحدث لماذا تظن أن عيسى عليه السلام الإله أو ابن الإله أو الرب اله المجد كما تزعمون 

هل أنت متأكد أن هذه الصور له أم وحي من وحي الرساميين يضحكون عليكم بيها

أم كيف الإله عنده وقت عشان يترسم !!!!! المفروض الإله خالص من جميع الشهوات التي يمكلها الإنسان لا يأكل أو يشرب و لا يكل و لا يتعب عالم بأحوال البشر كلهم جميعاً لديه جنود السماء و الأرض كل شئ مسخّر له 

اسلامنا حرّم كثير من دين النصارى حرّم علينا الخمر " ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام" لماذا فقط لسد أمر هذا الشئ الحقير ألا و هو الخمر

حرّم علينا الخنزير القذر المستقذر الذي لا يأكل سوى الفضلات القذرة النتنة أنت سوف ترد نستطيع أن نجعله نأكل أكل طيب لكني سوف أجيبك أن لو جعلته في لحاله و تركته فإنه يرجع كما كان

أرجوك يا ماي روك لا تمسح هذا الكلام و إذا كان لديك أي سؤال فاسألني

شكراً لك


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> شكراً رد على هذا إن استطعت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
طيب الاعتراض فين يا عزيزي؟


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> لو تمهلني كمان أيام رح أطلع أكثر من غلط واحد و أنا أتحداك في هذه المسألة أنا لي سنتين كنت اقرء كتابكم يعني أنا لست هاوي معاك أنا كان عندي مسودة مكونة من 100 صفحة جمعتها بجهدي الخاص كان الكلام في الأصحاح يناقض الكلام آخر و كنت أدون كل التناقضات لو حبيت أنشرها عن طريق الورد أرسلها لك عادي


 
صدقني اشك انك جمعتها بجهدك الخاص, لكن لا مانع هات ما عندك و ندحض الشبهات شبهة شبهة





> لأني لم أجد أعظم من الإسلام روحاً و خلقاً أنت يمكن ما كنت مؤمن بالله حق إيمانه و ترى نور الهداية موجود و كان بيدك بس أنت حبيت أن تسلك أي طريق خاطئ فقط لأن الإسلام دين فوق مستواك الدنيوي البهيمي فقط
> 
> لو رأيت الإسلام من منظور آخر لوجدته أعظم دين على وجه الأرض لديّ معجزات عظيمة ذكرها الله عز و جل في كتابه أو ذكره رسول الإسلام محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم منها حدثت و منها سوف تحدث لماذا تظن أن عيسى عليه السلام الإله أو ابن الإله أو الرب اله المجد كما تزعمون


 

كلام انشائي اتمنى ان تتركه من حوارنا



> هل أنت متأكد أن هذه الصور له أم وحي من وحي الرساميين يضحكون عليكم بيها
> 
> أم كيف الإله عنده وقت عشان يترسم !!!!! المفروض الإله خالص من جميع الشهوات التي يمكلها الإنسان لا يأكل أو يشرب و لا يكل و لا يتعب عالم بأحوال البشر كلهم جميعاً لديه جنود السماء و الأرض كل شئ مسخّر له


 

و هل المرسوم هو الاله يا رجل؟ و تقلي قارئ الكتاب المقدس من سنتين؟ الصورة هذه صورة الجسد الي ظهر فيها الله, فهل يعقل ان نرسم الله يا اخي؟






> حرّم علينا الخنزير القذر المستقذر الذي لا يأكل سوى الفضلات القذرة النتنة أنت سوف ترد نستطيع أن نجعله نأكل أكل طيب لكني سوف أجيبك أن لو جعلته في لحاله و تركته فإنه يرجع كما كان


 
بالرغم من اننا اثبتنا في مواضيع اخرى عدم قذارة لحم الخنزير و نقاوته, الا اني اتعجب من دخل الخنزير في موضوعنا هذا؟

هل نسيتالاسئلة الي طرحتها ام لقيت الجواب الشافي على اسئلتك لحد الان؟ :new2:


----------



## M_ma2005 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

> طيب الاعتراض فين يا عزيزي؟



الأعتراض فين ؟؟؟


مين هذا الذي زعمتم فيه أنه صلب لم يكن سوى إلهك الذي تفتخر فيه اقرء و تمعن كلامكم

معروف هو الرب قضاء أمضى. الشرير يعلق بعمل يديه.." (مزامير9 / 16)

وإذا كان على إنسان خطية حقها الموت فقتل وعلقته على خشبة, فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم.لأن المعلّق ملعون من الله..." 
تثنية (21 / 22, 23)


من هذا الذي كان موجوداً على الصليب و من هذا الذي كان معلّق في الصليب

إذا قلت أن هذه صورة جسد إلهك فمن تمثّل فيه 

أم إذا اردت أن تتراجع عن من كان في الصليب أو من ضحّى لكم فهنا كلام آخر

أنتم زعمتم و هذا الزعم باطل لم يصلب النبي عيسى ( أو يسوع) عليه السلام و لكن الله عز وجل رفعه إليه و عندما تقترب الساعة ينزل عيسى عليه السلام و يقتل الدجال ثم يقتله عيسى عليه السلام 

إذا كان لديك أية أسئلة عن الإسلام اسأل أم تريد السؤال فقط من طرف واحد

أوه نسيت لكي يتحقق الفائدة المرجوة


----------



## M_ma2005 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

فين الجواب أنا منتظر !!!!!


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

M_ma2005 قال:


> الأعتراض فين ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> مين هذا الذي زعمتم فيه أنه صلب لم يكن سوى إلهك الذي تفتخر فيه اقرء و تمعن كلامكم
> ...


 
و مين قال ان الهنا هو الذي صلب؟

مش اقلك انت لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس 

الي صلب هو الجسد التي تجسد فيه الله, فالله لا يموت و لم يصلب!




> من هذا الذي كان موجوداً على الصليب و من هذا الذي كان معلّق في الصليب


 

جسد المسيح



> إذا قلت أن هذه صورة جسد إلهك فمن تمثّل فيه
> 
> أم إذا اردت أن تتراجع عن من كان في الصليب أو من ضحّى لكم فهنا كلام آخر


 
عليك نور, يبقى من كلامك انت بتقول الي ظاهر مش الله و انما الجسد الي تجسد فيه
فهذه صورة الجسد و ليست صورة الاله





> أنتم زعمتم و هذا الزعم باطل لم يصلب النبي عيسى ( أو يسوع) عليه السلام و لكن الله عز وجل رفعه إليه و عندما تقترب الساعة ينزل عيسى عليه السلام و يقتل الدجال ثم يقتله عيسى عليه السلام


 
احذرك من تكرار هذه اللهجة و هذه الخلاصة مرة ثانية
فما دخلي في قرأنك؟
قرأنك يا تبلله و تشرب ميه يا تخليه على جنبك لاني ما دخلي فيه في حوارنا هذا

هنا حوار مسيحي لا حوار عن ما يقوله قرانك في المسيح

سلام و نعمة


----------



## steven gerrard (4 مارس 2007)

يا اخ اتوق للجنة

ماينفعش اسلوب الكوبى والبايست هنا

انت حطيت 6000 شبهة 

حط شبهه شبهه واحنا نرد عليك بس نصيحه روح زاكر الاول علشان ماتنفضحش من اول رد
​


----------

